# Suche Erfahrungsberichte zu USB-WLAN Sitcks



## zeromancer (21. Januar 2004)

*Suche Erfahrungsberichte zu USB-WLAN Sticks*

Hi!

Da mein Schwager nun doch endlich nach wochenlangem Gefummel sein WLAN auf all seinen Rechnern zu spielen gebracht hat, habe ich nun Lunte gerochen *g*
Ich habe bei meinen Recherchen gesehen, dass es WLAN USB Sticks gibt, die wesentlich billiger sind, als PCMCIA Karten bzw. eine Erweiterung mittels Mini PCI WiFi Karte, die ich auch bei mir einbauen kann, da eine Vorbereitung dafür schon eingebaut ist. 
Nun würde ich gerne die Nachteile von USB WLAN Sticks erfahren, bevor ich das wieder selber teste und auf die Schn.... falle 

Danke an alle "Tester" 

Achso: ich sollte noch angeben, um welche Geräte es sich handeln würde:

Als Accesspoint würde mir zum Testen ein Netgear Gerät zur Verfügung stehen, der Client ist ein Toshiba Satellite 2410 mit USB 2.0 - also nix besonderes.


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Januar 2004)

Ich verwende einen Netgear MA 111 WLAN USB Stick. Anfangs hat das gar nicht funktioniert. Ich habe ihn dann irgendwie zum Laufen gebracht. Der Treiber hat allerdings nie richtig funktioniert. Jetzt ist es so, dass der Rechner ein Symbol anzeigt, wonach die WLAN-Verbindung nicht verfügbar ist. Sie funktioniert aber. Versucht man irgendetwas an dem Symbol zu ändern, führt das zu einem Absturz (ja, richtig mit Strom weg). 
Bessere Erfahrungen habe ich mit einem normalen USB-Wlan Adapter gemacht (kein Stick). Er ist ebenfalls von Netgear und heisst glaube ich MA101. Der funktioniert einwandfrei.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Erpel (22. Januar 2004)

Also nen USB-Stick hatte ich noch nicht, aber den normalen USB-WLAN Adapter von Linksys habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Erkennung unter XP Home hat einwandfrei geklappt, und auch mit der Software für andere Systeme hatte ich kein Problem.


----------



## obaran (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe in der Firma den USB Stick von D-Link im einsatz.
Die konfiguration lief recht einfach und unkompliziert.
Angesteckt Treiber CD rein, Windows den Treiber von der CD installieren lassen
und dann noch die D-Link Software oben drauf, um WEP einzustellen, da Win2k
den USB Stick nur als "normale" Netzwerkkarte erkennt und nicht als WLan Adapter.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.

Grüsse Oliver.

P.s. Mir ist via USB (Stick) bis jetzt leider nur eine 11Mbit Variante bekannt.
Also wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast etwas anderes einzusetzten würde ich Dir dazu
raten.


----------



## zeromancer (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von obaran _
> *Hallo,
> ich habe in der Firma den USB Stick von D-Link im einsatz.
> Die konfiguration lief recht einfach und unkompliziert.
> ...



Hi und danke!
Mich würde interessieren, ob Euer Access Point ebenfalls von DLink ist. Bei meinem Schwager gab es nämlich extreme Inkompatiblitäten zwischen einem ASUS Access Point und Netgear Receivern - nix ging da.
Da ich selbst keinen Access Point betreibe, aber dennoch hier und da mal WLAN nutzen möchte, wäre die Connectivity dieses USB Sticks zu Access Points anderer Hersteller schon wichtig. Kannst Du da eine Aussage machen?

Grüße - ebenfalls Oliver ;-)


----------



## obaran (26. Januar 2004)

Tach Oliver,

also in der Firma habe ich einen D-Link Access Point (DWL-2000AP+) installiert
(siehe http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials143940.html) und es ist auch ebenfalls ein
D-Link USB Stick (DWL-122) dort vorhanden.
Da mein Cheff leider so einen Desknote (kein Notebook und auch kein Desktop
PC, sieht aber aus wie ein Notebook) hat musste ich auf so eine USB Stick
Variante zurück greifen.

Grüße Oliver


----------



## zeromancer (26. Januar 2004)

Ah ok - nun ja, ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch einen DLink DSL Router, der aber bald bei ebay zu haben sein wird - ich war absolut nicht damit zufrieden, war ein echter Flaschenhals im System.
Danke Dir trotzdem!


----------



## obaran (26. Januar 2004)

Echt?

War der nicht gut?
Ich bin selber am überlegen ob ich mir den WLan DSL Router von DLink hol.

Davon schon was gehört?


----------



## zeromancer (26. Januar 2004)

Nein nichts, aber meiner war nur ein LAN-Router DI 604 - das preiswerte Teil 

Mein Schwager hat ein Netgear Kit - bisher null Probleme, aber leider auch nicht billig.


----------

